

Mac App Store Review Guidelines, Oct 21 - systemtrigger
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/142733/mac-app-review.pdf

======
systemtrigger
HTML version:
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/10/20/apple_issues_r...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/10/20/apple_issues_review_guidelines_for_mac_app_store.html)

